# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  مبارة المريخ (2) & اهلي مدني (1)

## رياض عباس بخيت

*

يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه الاهلي مدني ضمن مواجهات الاسبوع السابع
من بطولة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يعني يارياض ياحبيبنا نعتبرك انك خلاص حجزت البوست ده ؟؟

يعني حتستحمل اي صفة حتتوصف بيها لو حصل شئ ؟؟
شيل شيلتك
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

يعني يارياض ياحبيبنا نعتبرك انك خلاص حجزت البوست ده ؟؟

يعني حتستحمل اي صفة حتتوصف بيها لو حصل شئ ؟؟
شيل شيلتك




انا قدرها ان شاء الله
ويحصل البحصل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وان شاء الله فايزين 4/0
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

وان شاء الله فايزين 4/0



آمييين .. اليوم وسبت مازيمبي

*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

وان شاء الله فايزين 4/0



يارب  نكون  فائزين  في  مباراة  اليوم  ومباراة  ماذمبي  يوم السبت  وهو  يوم الخبط
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اللهم انصر المريخ علي اهله واعدائه 
بالتوفيق سودان المريخ
...
*

----------


## musab aljak

*منصورين باذن الله

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

يعني يارياض ياحبيبنا نعتبرك انك خلاص حجزت البوست ده ؟؟

يعني حتستحمل اي صفة حتتوصف بيها لو حصل شئ ؟؟
شيل شيلتك



رياض وش الخير
بإذن الله منتصرين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة الزعيم المتوقعة لمبــاراة اليوم حسب مــاجاء فى تمرين الامس

أكرم
...
بله - باسكال - سعيد - الزومة
... 
الباشا -أمير - الشغيل - موتيابا

كلتشى - ساكواهــا
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*نتمني التوفيق للزعيم خاصة يوم السبت لانة الاهم
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

يعني يارياض ياحبيبنا نعتبرك انك خلاص حجزت البوست ده ؟؟

يعني حتستحمل اي صفة حتتوصف بيها لو حصل شئ ؟؟
شيل شيلتك



بس بحاري مايدخل هنا اطلاقا
وباذن الله الزعيم منتصر
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نتمنى فوز الزعيم على مازيمبى.اهلى مدنى ايه اللى انت جاى تقول عليه(حكمة والله وحكاية)

على فكرة انا من مدنى  وساكن فى مدنى ووالدى كان لاعب فى اهلى مدنى لكن مع المريخ ما بنعرف اهلنا زاتم
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*اللهم انصر الزعيم يا رب العالمين 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تشكيلة الزعيم المتوقعة لمبــاراة اليوم حسب مــاجاء فى تمرين الامس

أكرم
...
بله - باسكال - سعيد - الزومة
... 
الباشا -أمير - الشغيل - موتيابا

كلتشى - ساكواهــا



الحمد لله علي سلامة امير
*

----------


## الاحمر

*واللهم انصر الوطن والمريخ وكما يقول القبطان حاج حسن عثمان ( اللهم انصر سودان المريخ ). 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
ياجماعة يسن مالو ما قاعد يلعب
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*لا اله  الا  الله  ومنتصرين  باذن  الله
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تشكيلة الزعيم المتوقعة لمبــاراة اليوم حسب مــاجاء فى تمرين الامسأكرم...بله - باسكال - سعيد - الزومة... الباشا -أمير - الشغيل - موتياباكلتشى - ساكواهــا



  الحبيب  كسلاوي   موتيابا  بسبب  نيله  انزار  في  كورة  جزيرة  الفيل  مدني  وهو  الانزار  الثاني   له  فى   الموسم  بذالك  سيكون  موقوف  ولن  يشارك  في  مبارة  اليوم    لك  التحيه  يا  غالي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اللهم انصر المريخ 
وابعد عنه بطانة السوء 
وارزقه الصالح علي مصالح المريخ
*

----------


## brokhia

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## musab aljak

*بداية المباراة والان الدقيقة ال رابعة ..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*هجمة اهلاوية تمر الى جانبية مريخية

*

----------


## musab aljak

*بطاقة صفراء لنصر الدين الشغيل

*

----------


## musab aljak

*تمريرات مريخية على الجهة اليمنى

*

----------


## musab aljak

*تماس مريخى

*

----------


## musab aljak

*جانبية لمصلحة اهلى مدنى

*

----------


## musab aljak

*بخيت يبعد الكرة الى تماس مريخى

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

بطاقة صفراء لنصر الدين الشغيل




هى متييييييييييييييييييييييين بدات
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*تسديدة قوية من كلتشى يحولها حارس المرمى الى ركنية

*

----------


## musab aljak

*مخالفة من امير كمال وبطاقة صفراء ثانية من نصيبه

*

----------


## musab aljak

*تماس اهلاوى

*

----------


## musab aljak

*هجمة خطيرة لسيد الاتيام لكن اكرم كان فى الزمان والمكان

*

----------


## musab aljak

*ضربة مرمى مريخية
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بطاقات بالمجان دى عقلية لاعبيننا
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*تسديدة من احمد الباشا اطاح بها بعيدا
*

----------


## musab aljak

*رائسية خطيرة من ساكواها تمر جوار القائم
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ساكواها وجملة تمريرات خاطئة
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مخالفة مريخية مع ساكواها
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسديد موتيابا
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*تسديدة مباغتة من موتيابا يبعدها حارس مرمى سيد الاتيام الى التماس

*

----------


## musab aljak

*محاولة رائسية من كلتشى مبعدة من الدفاع الى خارج الملعب
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مخالفة لمصلحة الاهلى 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*تسديدة من عمارى تمر خارج الخشبات الثلاث لمرمى اكرم
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*24 والنتيجه 
فاضيه ديل دايرين يبجبو قووووون متين 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*انا قلت ليكم ما عندكم لاعبين ديل مرض ساى قونين ضاعو لاهلى مدنى لا تضيع
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*سعيد يبلي الان افضل من نجم الدين 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*المذيع دا نعسان ولا شنو مستوى مخجل لتعليق
*

----------


## musab aljak

*والله دا لو مستوى مازيمبى الرماد كال حماد

*

----------


## سامرين

*اهو ده المريخ..عشوائيه وتخبط وعدم تركيز وتهاون عجيب.
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

المذيع دا نعسان ولا شنو مستوى مخجل لتعليق




لا والله نعسانين اللعيبه.


*

----------


## musab aljak

*انتو الجماهير الفى المدرجات دى بسيطة كدا ليه ؟؟
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يا ود الجاك فى الدقيقة 25 خطاء من باسكال وانفراد بالمرمى بس ربنا ستر دى ما شفتها ولا شنو 
*

----------


## سامرين

*باسكال والتهور .
*

----------


## musab aljak

*بطاقة صفراء للاعب الاهلى مدنى محمد عبد الله
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

يا ود الجاك فى الدقيقة 25 خطاء من باسكال وانفراد بالمرمى بس ربنا ستر دى ما شفتها ولا شنو 




باسكال زاتو لحق امات طه
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

لا والله نعسانين اللعيبه.





يا دكتورة نحن السبت الجاى لاعبيين مع مازمبى حا نلعب بمنو اوعك تقولى لى
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*مخالفة مع موتيابا من مصطفى محمد عمر
*

----------


## musab aljak

*هسى دي يفهموها شنو يازومة ؟؟
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غير صوت عيد ما في اي شي في المباراة
كرعو خدرت الواطه 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

سعيد يبلي الان افضل من نجم الدين 



سعيد بتاع ماذا عليك الله فكونا من المرض ديل
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*موتيابا افضل لاعبى المريخ والاوفر حركة على ارضية الملعب
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ان محبط والضغط ارتفع ،الدقيقة 42 وعشوائية وثلاثة اهداف ضايعة للاهلى
*

----------


## سامرين

*منتهى العك
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

غير صوت عيد ما في اي شي في المباراة
كرعو خدرت الواطه 




جاينى احساس انو غير التراس مافى زول فى الميدان
*

----------


## musab aljak

*باصات كلها غلط فى غلط
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*هذا هو مريخ الوالي
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

غير صوت عيد ما في اي شي في المباراة
كرعو خدرت الواطه 




انت مالك مسجل غياب ..شفت غيابك مؤثر كيف نو احمر مكه نو هدف.


*

----------


## musab aljak

*مباراة رتيبة ومملة
*

----------


## musab aljak

*دقيقتين زمن اضافى

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نسأل الله السترة فقط للكيان المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*برضوا بتحلموا بالتقدم في دوري الابطال
والله الله يسترنا من الفضائح ساااااكت

*

----------


## سامرين

*يامازيمبى نوم قفا الحبه مابتجيك.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*دى شنو دى يا ساكواها
*

----------


## musab aljak

*شوط اول للنسيان ..

مباراة للنسيان ..

مريخ 2012 للنسيان ..

لا تحلمو بمريخ سعيد ..

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

هذا هو مريخ الوالي



منذ بداية الدورى لم يقدم الفريق مبارة مقنعة حتى اصاب القاعدة بالاحباط 


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 10 (10 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
رياض عباس بخيت, معتصم الصايم, الوليد عمر, ارخبيل, kramahmad, musab aljak, سامرين, سكواهاسواها, عاطف ارباب, ود الشامي


السلاااااااااام عليم
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*قلنا ليكم لازم يرحل وحاشيتة اغلقتم البوست اها اتفرجوا في المهازل وخليكم صامتين
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الله يرحم المريخ
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 10 (10 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
رياض عباس بخيت, معتصم الصايم, الوليد عمر, ارخبيل, kramahmad, musab aljak, سامرين, سكواهاسواها, عاطف ارباب, ود الشامي


السلاااااااااام عليم



وعليكم السلام والرحمه.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*من البدري لي ريكاردو يا قلبي ما تحزن

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

منذ بداية الدورى لم يقدم الفريق مبارة مقنعة حتى اصاب القاعدة بالاحباط 





ليس بالمال وحدة تصنع البهجه في وجوه الاحباء يا معتصم


*

----------


## ارخبيل

*شوط لا لون لا طعم لا رائحة لا لاعبين لا كورة لا مدرب لا تخطيط لا هدف لا عنوان
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

هذا هو مريخ الوالي



لانه فصل اللاعبين عن الجمهور 
وجعل اللاعبين تعلب بالفلوس ولا تلعب الا بالدولار 
اما الجمهور نفسه صااااار يشجع بالقروش 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*ابعدو صحن العسل حتى يبتعد النمل عن المريخ

*

----------


## musab aljak

*اقطع الرأس أقفل البلف 

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

ابعدو صحن العسل حتى يبتعد النمل عن المريخ




العسل بعلم الدلال 


*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

العسل بعلم الدلال 






والدلال بكتل القلب وبجيب الاستهتار
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يا ود الجاك ما دايرين عسل ولا نمل دايرين اسود 
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

لانه فصل اللاعبين عن الجمهور 
وجعل اللاعبين تعلب بالفلوس ولا تلعب الا بالدولار 
اما الجمهور نفسه صااااار يشجع بالقروش



مساااااااء الخير :Smok-0224::Smok-0224::Smok-0224:
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 10 (10 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
رياض عباس بخيت, معتصم الصايم, الوليد عمر, ارخبيل, kramahmad, musab aljak, سامرين, سكواهاسواها, عاطف ارباب, ود الشامي


السلاااااااااام عليم



عليكم السلام اخونا رياض 


*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

يا ود الجاك ما دايرين عسل ولا نمل دايرين اسود 




خلاث جيب الفاس واقطع الراس
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 10 (10 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
رياض عباس بخيت, معتصم الصايم, الوليد عمر, ارخبيل, kramahmad, musab aljak, سامرين, سكواهاسواها, عاطف ارباب, ود الشامي


السلاااااااااام عليم



وعليكم السلام والرحمة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اخونا نادر الدانى مشتاقين لتحليلك اظهر وحلل لينا كان فى حاجة بحللوها 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مشكلة المريخ في صناعة اللعب حيث لم يقم كل من موتيابا واحمد الباشا بمهام صانع الالعاب ولم يظهرا بالمستوى المطلوب علما بان الشغيل كان يحاول التقدم بالكرة الى الامام لتوصيلها في اكثر من مرة وهذه هي العلة التي لازمت المريخ في الشوط الاول حيث لم يظهر موتيابا والباشا ولم ينزلا لاستلام الكرة من الوسط خاصة الباشا والذي ظهر بمستوى ضعيف للغاية
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*ويتواصل العك ..

قالو دخلو اديكو بدل الشغيل !!

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الهدف الاول للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مشكلة المريخ في صناعة اللعب حيث لم يقم كل من موتيابا واحمد الباشا بمهام صانع الالعاب ولم يظهرا بالمستوى المطلوب علما بان الشغيل كان يحاول التقدم بالكرة الى الامام لتوصيلها في اكثر من مرة وهذه هي العلة التي لازمت المريخ في الشوط الاول حيث لم يظهر موتيابا والباشا ولم ينزلا لاستلام الكرة من الوسط خاصة الباشا والذي ظهر بمستوى ضعيف للغاية



اتفق معك يا استاذ فى الباشا اما موتيابا فهو افضل لاعبى المريخ فى شوط اللعب الاول
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*قوووووووووووووووووووون سعيد السعودي راسيه رائعه
*

----------


## musab aljak

*سعيد مصطفى يحرز الهدف الاول

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كراعنا خضراء
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*حكمة الجوع الشرح للارضى كيف تقراء المرق !!

*

----------


## ود الشامي

*بوسكيس يبدع ويحرزالهدف براسية
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحمدلله علشان مايقولو رياض كج علي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الحمدلله علشان مايقولو رياض كج علي المريخ



يا دووووووووووووووب جريت نفسك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لكن هذاء الهدف لا يعفي اللاعبين من الاداء الباهت
                        	*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*بس هسع ماتقعدوا تشكروا لينا فى اللعيبه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بطاقة حمراء للاعب الاهلي 
محمد عثمان بله
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*ديل دايرين يدقو الحكم ولا شنو ؟

*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*بطاقه حمراء لي محمد عثمان بله 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

يا دووووووووووووووب جريت نفسك



كييييف الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*فضحتونا وشرطتو عيننا مع التحكيم اللبيى

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وبطاقة حمراء لامير كمال ايضاء
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*بطاقه حمراء الي امير كمال 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*التحكيم عادل
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*امير وطردو ليك يا ريكاردو رجع الشغيل الميدان تانى

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وبطاقة صفراء للاعب علي السيد
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*ناس الاهلى شافو الحكام حلب قالو ديل حناكيش النهرشهم

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هذا درس للتحكيم السوداني
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة وملعوبة يازومة

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاهلي وهدف التعادل
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*تعادل متوقع

*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*قون التعادل عند طريق عماري
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله يكون في عون المريخ والله
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الرماد سيكيل حماد
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*موسي الزومة سيكون نجم الموسم :anim-jjd:
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*باذن الله سوف نتتصر
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*ختانا بحارى جانا رياض ..

نتمنى من الكجوجاب الابتعاد عن فتح بوستات لمباريات الزعيم ..

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 13 (13 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

الوليد عمر,مزمل عباس,معتصم الصايم,احمر مكة,ارخبيل,kramahmad,musab aljak+,رياض عباس بخيت,سامرين,سكواهاسواها,عاطف ارباب,نادرالداني,ود الشامي

وبرضوا صامتين؟؟؟
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

موسي الزومة سيكون نجم الموسم :anim-jjd:



:bnfjr::bnfjr::bnfjr::bnfjr::bnfjr:
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*المريخ يسير من سئ لاسوء كل مباراه
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*فريق بدون اي تكتيك ولامسات فنيه 
ولو ده فريق مازيمبي خمسه محمدانا

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*باذن الله يا محرشين تنهزموا وتولون الدبر ولكن هولاء حمام المريخ
ليس من اجل اللاعبين ولكن من اجل دعوات المظاليم
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*والله يا باسكال بقيت ذى الواطة
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*قلناها مرارا وتكرارا ليس لدينا لاعبين موسم للنسيان
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

المريخ يسير من سئ لاسوء كل مباراه



المريخ يحتضر
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*المريخ كعب ودفاعوا يقطع القلب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله يكون في عون المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الزومه دا السجلو منو
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

قلناها مرارا وتكرارا ليس لدينا لاعبين موسم للنسيان



وليس لدينا جهازى ادارى ولا جهاز فنى ..

المريخ يحتاج الى مريخ جديد ..

*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*والزومه اليوم زفت
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل عباس
					

فريق بدون اي تكتيك ولامسات فنيه 
ولو ده فريق مازيمبي خمسه محمدانا




احييك علي تفاؤلك يا مزمل خمسة بس والله دي تكون رحمة،
لماذا لا تهتف بالرحيل ام تريد ان ترحل انت؟؟؟

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*باسكال الحاصل عليهو شنو
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

الزومه دا السجلو منو



المريخ كلو السجلو منو ؟؟

يعنى بقت على الزومة براهو ؟؟

ريكاردو زاتو السجلو منو ؟؟

ابراهومة الجابو منو ؟؟

صديق على صالح برضو الجابو منو ؟؟

طيب الوالى دا زاتو الجابو منو وعشان شنو ؟؟

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*باباي رييييييييييييييييكا وابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يا شباب دا المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*ربنا يرحم المريخ 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*طيب ياسيادة الريكاردو من البداية ما بديت بى ضفر دا ليه ؟؟

مش دا برضو نجم التسجيلات والمتنازع عليه ؟؟

شابكننا قلع ضفر وبنج ..

ياخ فكونا ..

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

الزومه دا السجلو منو



مصعب الجاكeisawi
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*وكلتشي لا وجود له
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فائزمصطفى جعفر
					

وكلتشي لا وجود له



خلى كلتشى هو الفى منو ؟؟
*

----------


## kramahmad

*لسه جايكم في الطريق باولينو وبيتر جيمس
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*وباسكال برضو الليله كعب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ضفر قالو داخل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*امتلاك للكرة من غير فاعلية
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ضفر قالو داخل



بجهزو لمباراة مازيمبى ؟؟:011:
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو نجم المبارة منو اسي
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*الله يجازى الكان السبب :sm20:
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*سكواها مرض 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انتو نجم المبارة منو اسي




الحكم الليبى
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجمهور اصبح يصفق للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 72 والاداء اسوء من سئ والجماهير تصفق لسيد الاتيام 
ا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*دا مريخ الدولار
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*الاستاد هو نجم المباراة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الحكم الليبى



لا لا لا نجم المبارة انحنا والله
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انتو نجم المبارة منو اسي



نجم المبارة الحكم 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ياجماعة زمان ريكاردو فى الهلال كان هيثم مصطفى بمليهو التشكيلة والتبديلات ..

فتشو ليكم زول يملى ليكم ريكاردو دا ..

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الضغط 
انا ح اموت
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

الاستاد هو نجم المباراة



كاان زماان الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*غداً سوف تتحدث الصحف الحمراء عن تجربة الاهلى التى استفاد منها الفريق لتعينه على مشواره الافريقى 
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*دفاع سارح ومتحسر علي الدولارات الضاعت 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*العجب يتأهب للدخول

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

ياجماعة زمان ريكاردو فى الهلال كان هيثم مصطفى بمليهو التشكيلة والتبديلات ..

فتشو ليكم زول يملى ليكم ريكاردو دا ..




انا بمليهو بدوني كم
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*عايره وادوها سوط ، العجب داخل
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

العجب يتأهب للدخول




ان شاء الله يعمل حاجة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يرحمك يامريخ ..والله كنت جميل جداً.
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

ياجماعة زمان ريكاردو فى الهلال كان هيثم مصطفى بمليهو التشكيلة والتبديلات ..

فتشو ليكم زول يملى ليكم ريكاردو دا ..




زمااااااااااااااااااااااااان قلنا رابح سعدان وجبره
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

* ده ما المريخ ،، ده فسييييييخ

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*التلفزن تم الناقصة
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انا بمليهو بدوني كم



الدولار بالهبل ..

اخير تخم انت من غيرك ..
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*وين اللعب النظيف 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*المريخ لا زال جميلا يا سامرين
*

----------


## سامرين

*والله نحن ماعندنا وسط .وما بس الوسط نحن ماعندنا اى حاجه,
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الباقي 10 دقايق لانتهاء المبارة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

المريخ لا زال جميلا يا سامرين



ليه هو الجمال غيرو يالرايقه.


*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

المريخ لا زال جميلا يا سامرين



انتي قاعدة تتفرجي في كورة غير الشايفنها دي ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟
والله بالغتي يا الرايقة
*

----------


## musab aljak

*اه يامريخ

*

----------


## سامرين

*ياجماعه العندو سلطه يلغى تاشيرات سفر الناس ديل للكنغو.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ضيعوك .. يهدلوك .. ازلوك يامريخ

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ما عارف الزول يقول شنو ولا يكتب شنو حيرونى الناس ديل
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*قووووووووووووووووون الزومه 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قون موسي الطيب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كورة موسي الزومة يجيب فيها قون ياسبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*آخر الزمن موسي الزومة ، 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لكن بصراحة القون من ماتيابا موسي حتى ما هبشها
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المهم انا فتحت البوست وكنت متفائل جدا 
لكن تاني التووووووبة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*يا الله تنتهى
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ربنا بس لطف بينا 
هذا ليس المريخ 
بس يارب حافظ علي النصر دا
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*يارب يحافظوا علي الثلاث نقاط

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يامازمبي ارجا الراجيك الليلة
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*غدا تخرج علينا الصحف الحمراء بان الدورى نقاط وان الثلاثة نقاط هى الاهم ، وعلينا طى صفحة اهلى مدنى والالتفات الى مباراة مازيمبى ..

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*والله زمن عجيب ومستوى يحير المريخ على استاده ووسط جمهوره يهزم الاهلى مدنى بشق الانفس 
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

المهم انا فتحت البوست وكنت متفائل جدا 
لكن تاني التووووووبة



لا عليك الله افتح بوست مازيمبي يا كجوجابي
*

----------


## الرايقة

*الليبي ده قصتو شنو مع البطاقاااااااااااااااات
كرهتنااااااااااااااااااا زاتو
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




بختك :PFTROEST:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الدقيقة الان 89
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
استرنا
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*اعمدة صحفية :

ضفر يحرج ريكاردو ..

رغم الاداء الباهت المريخ قادر على الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية من لوممباشى (طبعا ايجابية دى امس كانت فوز ) ..

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

ربنا بس لطف بينا 
هذا ليس المريخ 
بس يارب حافظ علي النصر دا



 
النصر الباهت هذا بسببه لن يرحل احد كنت اتمناه تعادليه لتنعدل الصورة المقلوبة لان الافريقية هى الاهم 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو عارفين ندي نجم المبارة لموسي لانو وقع كتير الليلة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*باسكال واكرم الله يشلكم.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*دا باسكال ؟؟

*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*بسكال فكة منو 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الجررررررررررررررررررررررسه 
حاصله
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*بيعو باسكال واشترو دفار ..

دا ما مريخ دا بطيخ ..

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو زاعو نجم المبارة
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*صفر يا انت
*

----------


## musab aljak

*حليل البدرى شبكتنا بقت اوسع من شبكة زين ..

فى كل مباراة قوون داخل فينا ..

الله ينتقم منك يالكنت السبب ..

*

----------


## سامرين

*الحكم ده ماعاوز ينهيها.
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*النجم قالو سعيد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*الحمدلله الله حلانا 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انتو زاعو نجم المبارة



قالو سعيد .. حكمتو بالغة ..
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ياحكم صفر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*نجم المباره سعيد السعودى
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الوالي رئيس طوااااااالي
*

----------


## الرايقة

*اخيييييييييييييييييييييييييرا
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هوي خلو لي بوست مبارة مازمبي 
الحمدلله مرقت من الكجوجية
                        	*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*المشكله مازيمبي وربنا يستر مع الركاردو والكمساري اقصد المساعد 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هل يستاهل هؤلاء اللاعبيين باعصابنا ارتداء شعار الاحمر 
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

الوالي رئيس طوااااااالي



والعكس افضل
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

 
النصر الباهت هذا بسببه لن يرحل احد كنت اتمناه تعادليه لتنعدل الصورة المقلوبة لان الافريقية هى الاهم 




بس يا معتصم 
نحن زنبنا شنو 
وزنب الناس المساكين ديل 
الفي المدرجات 
والذين خلف الكي بورتات 
ديل زنبهم شنو 
الشعب يريد تغيير النظااااااااااااااااااااااااام
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

الوالي رئيس طوااااااالي



الوالى .. الوالى فشل طوالى ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

بس يا معتصم 
نحن زنبنا شنو 
وزنب الناس المساكين ديل 
الفي المدرجات 
والذين خلف الكي بورتات 
ديل زنبهم شنو 
الشعب يريد تغيير النظااااااااااااااااااااااااام




زنبهم انو الشعب جبان ..
*

----------


## الحارث

*الحمد لله والله يستر من الجااااااي
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*الحمدلله علي كل حال
 ياربي الريكاردو حيغير شئ ولا حيكون نفس الشئ  مع مازيمبي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اها الكورة وانتهت نشوف البعدو
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

هوي خلو لي بوست مبارة مازمبي 
الحمدلله مرقت من الكجوجية



تاااااااااااااااااااااانى 
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 9 (9 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)


الوليد عمر, أب ظرف, معتصم الصايم, الحارث, الرايقة, احمد البدوي حائل, ارخبيل, mamoun15, رياض عباس بخيتمبروك عليكم المشاهد الطيبة
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*طرقته باب النجم ولقد قتح لي الباب الجمهور الغلبان وعندما جلسة لم اجد مجلس اداره ولم اجد جهاز فني ولم اجد لعيبه 
ولقيت الجمهور يثكل وينعت حظه  ارحل      ارحل      ارحل    ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*معقول اهلى مدنى مدنى يجهجهنا والامل يهزمنا دا كلام دا يا شباب 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

تاااااااااااااااااااااانى 



وتالت ورابع وخامس و.........الخ
ههههههه
الا ان ينصلح الحال
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

الحمدلله علي كل حال
ياربي الريكاردو حيغير شئ ولا حيكون نفس الشئ مع مازيمبي



  هذا  الريكاردو   ماعنده  شئ  يغيره   من  الأفضل  أن  تؤكل  مباراة  مازيمبى   للمدرب  الشاب  فاروق   جبره   أفضل  مليوووون  مره   من  هذا   المدرب  الفاشل
                        	*

----------

